# Surreal Performances



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

You may remember the twirling tuba player, here's another one for the surreal collection:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I love how out-of-nowhere that is.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

She was entertaining even before that. I had to watch again to make sure that's not why the concertmaster lost his chinrest.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A former pole-dancer.


----------

